# I got eggs I got eggs!!!!!!!!!&#33



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

what do I do now how do I get them out the tank its alot of little tan orangish eggs help.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

pittbull breeder said:


> what do I do now how do I get them out the tank its alot of little tan orangish eggs help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been covered many times do a search or see Nikes breeding tutorial.

Congrats on the eggs!!!!! I hope that you get a decent survival rate on your fry


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

*P-fury Breeding Articles*


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, i hope you're talking about terns and not reds..Pray...Pray...Pray...Congrats nonetheless


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

should I be worried about the pleco


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pittbull breeder Posted Today, 01:01 PM
> should I be worried about the pleco


They may eat the roe.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

whats a roe the eggs


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

What he meant to say is the Pleco is a scavenger and will eat anything that it deems yummy. Pleco's like fish eggs so you don't want one in the tank with the eggs


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

My congrats!


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

can I syphon them out while there still eggs


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

how did that go with taking them out? I didn't take mine out I waited for them to hatch then I got one of them bredding tanks and got as many fry as I can and but them in to it .


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

congrads on the eggs


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

I guess it wen good cuz there starting to grow tails I guess that means they're still alive Im glad I removed them as eggs cause the ones I left are all gone


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello and congrads 
syphon them out and put them to a breeding tank
put a heater and a airtube in wait.
it is important to remove the white eggs, they are dead and often have some of fungus.
after 3-5 days they will hatch out and after some days you can start feeding them with brine shrimps 3 times a day


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

I dont see any white ones but some are not moving yet the others are just swimming around in i big ball.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you have any pics of the little guys?


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah in the pictures section


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

good luck man .


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

pittbull breeder said:


> what do I do now how do I get them out the tank its alot of little tan orangish eggs help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHHAAH YES two dads in here now!














Your spawn will more than likely look like this in a day or so. And well, what I did if you have an extra tank simply take the parents to that tank and leave the fry alone. Take out the Pleco. I've lost 3 batches to that quick little bastard. Removing the parents is much easier if you can. The fry don't have to worry about temp shock, ph or anything, they are in what they were born in. Whatever you do don't stir the rocks. When my piranha mated the first time I saw all those little dudes slipping down in the rocks and I was worried that they couldn't get out so........ I tried to help them by moving the rocks gently. They would swim off and in minutes got down there again. I'll post a baby hatching pic then I'll show you another pic. My tank seemed dead except for a couple of fry hatching as always and then like over night it changes to the next pic.
View attachment 44803


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

sh*t, sorry posted twice by accident and now the other pic won't load. Anyways, the recent pic with fry everywhere in the tank is in piranha discussion babies anyone???. Needless to say they always come up from the rock when ready and flood the tank. Beautiful site!!!!!!!!!!!!

I removed the extra post.


----------

